# Arctic Freezer 360mm Front Mount GPU Temperatur?



## smvp96 (23. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen!
Nachdem ich mir einen neuen PC gebastelt habe mit einem Arctic Freezer 2 360mm Front in einem Corsair 4000D Airflow, sowie 2 Arctic Fans Top und 1 hinten (alle 3 exhaust), habe ich ein paar Bedenken zwecks der Temperatur für die GPU. Meine EVGA RTX 3070 XC3 kommt in Kombustor bei 85% Lüftergeschwindigkeit knapp auf 77 Grad, was halt doch relativ laut ist. Die GPU wird demnächst gegen eine Zotac RTX3080 Trinity OC ausgetauscht die vermutlich noch wärmer und dann vermutlich auch noch lauter wird.

Meine Frage nun:
Welchen Einfluss kann ich auf die GPU Temp erwarten wenn ich auf 240mm Radiator Top umsteige und vorne 3 Fans ansaugen lasse? Oder ist der Unterschied so gut wie vernachlässigbar, sodass das Unterfangen umsonst wäre? Mich würd interessieren ob die bewegte Luftmenge einen erheblichen Einfluss auf die Temperatur der GPU hat. Dadurch dass die CPU eine 12600K ist, welche für den 360mm Kühler ein Witz ist, vermute ich dass der Faktor Luftmenge wenn dann relevant sein könnte.

Grüße an alle!


----------



## claster17 (23. März 2022)

Bei Radiator vorne muss dir bewusst sein, dass du die Mindestdrehzahl anheben musst, denn sonst wird noch weniger Luft angesaugt, wenn die CPU kalt ist.


----------



## Schori (23. März 2022)

Ein Umstieg auf einen kleineren Radiator macht wenig Sinn, die abzuführende Wärmemenge (von der CPU) ist ja die gleiche.
Was du brauchst ist insgesamt mehr Durchsatz und sobald du die RTX 3080 hast solltest du diese undervolten und so die Abwärme ordentlich reduzieren.


----------



## smvp96 (23. März 2022)

Schori schrieb:


> Ein Umstieg auf einen kleineren Radiator macht wenig Sinn, die abzuführende Wärmemenge (von der CPU) ist ja die gleiche.
> Was du brauchst ist insgesamt mehr Durchsatz und sobald du die RTX 3080 hast solltest du diese undervolten und so die Abwärme ordentlich reduzieren.


Es macht insofern Sinn, dass ich dann Front 3x120mm Lüfter habe die kalte ungehinderte Luft für die GPU ansaugen. Die CPU wurde mit dem 240 Exhaust Top wahrscheinlich locker ausreichen. Die Frage ist nur ob ich dadurch merkbare Temperatur Unterschiede für die GPU erreiche


----------



## psalm64 (23. März 2022)

Falls Du nicht mehr im 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht bist, setz doch erstmal den Hinweis von @claster17 um und guck was passiert, bevor Du neu kaufst.
Ich würde die Lüfter auf dem Radiator einfach mal für die minimale Drehzahl eine höchst Mögliche ansetzen, die für Dich noch erträglich ist. Und dann mal die GPU-Temps testen.
Und falls Du umbaust, oben passt doch auch ein 280er (statt 240er) oder sieht das für dich etwas knapp aus?
Ich hab die Tage in ein 4000D Airflow ein System mit 140ern oben eingebaut. Das sah nicht sehr eng aus, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## smvp96 (23. März 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Falls Du nicht mehr im 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht bist, setz doch erstmal den Hinweis von @claster17 um und guck was passiert, bevor Du neu kaufst.
> Ich würde die Lüfter auf dem Radiator einfach mal für die minimale Drehzahl eine höchst Mögliche ansetzen, die für Dich noch erträglich ist. Und dann mal die GPU-Temps testen.
> Und falls Du umbaust, oben passt doch auch ein 280er (statt 240er) oder sieht das für dich etwas knapp aus?
> Ich hab die Tage in ein 4000D Airflow ein System mit 140ern oben eingebaut. Das sah nicht sehr eng aus, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


Werd ich definitiv austesten! Soweit ich weiß passt oben mit den Corsair Vengeance Riegeln kein 280er mehr hin leider. Die 3080 wird definitiv auch undervolted, dann kann ich mir dadurch auch noch bissl was an Temp sparen hoffentlich.


----------



## psalm64 (23. März 2022)

Ah, das RAM hatte ich nicht bedacht. Im Deckel selber sah es zwar gut aus, aber stimmt, mit dem RAM habe ich nicht drauf geachtet, weil das für mich völlig unrelevant war.


----------



## smvp96 (23. März 2022)

Okay bei 100% Fan Geschwindigkeit beim Radiator schaff ich die GPU knapp 5 Grad kühler zu halten, jedoch ist das Lärmtechnisch nicht verantwortbar. Jetzt wäre es noch interessant zu wissen wieviel der Radiator vor den Lüftern die Luftumwälzung tatsächlich limitiert.


----------



## Schori (23. März 2022)

smvp96 schrieb:


> Es macht insofern Sinn, dass ich dann Front 3x120mm Lüfter habe die kalte ungehinderte Luft für die GPU ansaugen. Die CPU wurde mit dem 240 Exhaust Top wahrscheinlich locker ausreichen. Die Frage ist nur ob ich dadurch merkbare Temperatur Unterschiede für die GPU erreiche


Hab überlesen, dass du den kleineren Radiator ausblasend montieren willst. Sry.
Das würde die Temperaturen der GraKa verbessern aber die der CPU verschlechtern. Da die GPU i.d.R. die FPS limitiert wäre eine wärmere CPU vertretbar.


----------



## Birdy84 (23. März 2022)

PCGH hat gemessen, dass ein Radiator in der Front im Vergleich zur Position Deckel für unter 2°K schlechtere GPU Temperatur sorgt.


----------



## smvp96 (23. März 2022)

Nach einigen Stunden testen unter verschiedenen Bedingungen habe ich nun folgendes rausgefunden:
Ziel war es 80°C der GPU nicht zu überschreiten (Hot Spot Temperatur lass ich mal außen vor), getestet wurden jeweils 20 Minuten mit Kombustor und Argus Monitor zur Überwachung sowie Einstellen der Lüftergeschwindigkeiten . Ich habe rausgefunden dass bei 70% GPU Fanspeed ohne Einwirken anderer Lüfter nach 20 Minuten bei 80°C die Temperatur locked, ob das vom Boost Throttling kommt habe ich leider nicht beobachtet. Jedoch wird mit dem Fanspeed für die GPU weitergearbeitet.

Fall 1: Werden weitere 2 Lüfter (Arctic P12 PWM) PULL auf den Front montieren Radiator verbaut (zu den standardmäßigen 3 PUSH Lüfter auf der anderen Seite, also insgesamt 5 Lüfter!) und die Case Fans deaktiviert, so ändert sich die Temperatur NICHT im Vergleich zum PUSH only Betrieb. Dies lässt darauf schließen, dass entweder keine Luft durch den Radiator durchkommt, oder in beiden Fällen ausreichend.
Um dies weiter zu untersuchen habe ich das Sidepanel entfernt und beobachten können, dass nach jeweils 20 Minuten die Temperatur sich nicht wirklich geändert hat, bzw. minimal gesunken ist (0,5°), womit ich vermute, dass genügend Frischluft durch die Radiatorlamellen im PUSH Betrieb kommt, und die Senkung einfach durch die mangelnde Erwärmung des Sidepanels erreicht wurde.
. 
Im weiteren Setting wurde mit den 3 PULL auf der Front des Radiators und Sidepanel montiert weitergearbeitet und die  Geschwindigkeit des Radiators in Zusammenhang mit den Case Lüftern angeschaut. Geschwindigkeitstechnishc wurden diese gekoppelt (bedeutet wiederum 6 Lüfter: 3 Radiator PUSH und die 3 Exhausts (2 oben und 1 hinten)
Getestet wurden 2 Lüfterspeeds: 50% und 80%
Die Temperatur variierte um 1 Grad zwischen 50 und 80%, die Geräuschkulisse leidet erheblich.

Jetzt gilt es nur noch rauszufinden ob ich mir lieber 80% Case und Radiator Fan Speed antu und dafür die GPU um 2% runterschraube oder nicht.

Fazit: Radiator in der Front hat (in meinem Fall mit meinem Aufbau) kaum Einfluss auf die GPU Temperatur, und selbst wenn ich alle 6 Lüfter auf 80% hochschraube, bleibt die GPU ca gleich warm (der 1 Grad macht den Braten auch nicht mehr fett bzw kalt). Im zweifelsfall eine ordentliche Custom GPU kaufen wenn man diesbezüglich sensibel ist oder undervolten.

Ich bleib bei der 360mm in der Front verbaut und werde nicht gegen eine 240mm Top verbaut austauschen. Dieser 1 Grad Verbesserung ist mir die Arbeit nicht annähernd wert.


----------

